# BenQ 21-inch HD Capable at Rs 13,500



## ruturaj3 (Sep 6, 2008)

Source :
*www.techtree.com/India/News/BenQ_21-inch_--_HD_Capable/551-92916-581.html


----------



## sam9s (Sep 6, 2008)

ruturaj3 said:


> Source :
> *www.techtree.com/India/News/BenQ_21-inch_--_HD_Capable/551-92916-581.html



mmmm very lucrative at 13.5K......I wonder how good would be the image clearity and crispness.....

Its even supporting HDMI 1.3....thats good
oops it does not come with HDMI cable........cost cutting I suppose....


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG, that's an awesome price!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 6, 2008)

Whats the max resolution it supports ?


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Whats the max resolution it supports ?


Its HD. That means it supports 1920*1080.

Plus, it has a 2ms response time. OMG.

For 13.5K, its a must buy.


----------



## forever (Sep 6, 2008)

Score for benq!


----------



## Edburg (Sep 6, 2008)

no reviews of this as of yet....but no matter as on paper it is a good buy even if it performs upto half of its features..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

Do hope so, but still HURRAY BenQ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bandu (Sep 6, 2008)

Its 2ms grey to grey and not the typical response time. Its typical response time is said to be 5ms. Looks good to me. Will be nice if someone posts a review.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Its HD. That means it supports 1920*1080.
> 
> Plus, it has a 2ms response time. OMG.
> 
> For 13.5K, its a must buy.




Its AWSSOME!
I think its going to be my next monitor, if I ever decide to buy one in the nere future.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 7, 2008)

Man. Thats Aoooooowesome.  
But Thts gonna hell lot slow down my PC cuz of my lousy 5200 FX graphics card.


----------



## Edburg (Sep 7, 2008)

some one please buy one ASAP and tell me the review so i can decide whether to buy it or not..


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 7, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Man. Thats Aoooooowesome.
> But Thts gonna hell lot slow down my PC cuz of my lousy 5200 FX graphics card.



i have the same card...but this offer is real good


----------



## ruturaj3 (Sep 7, 2008)

We must wait for the review. Now dell also should offer HD monitors at such low cost.


----------



## x3060 (Sep 7, 2008)

me too , waiting for review


----------



## mavihs (Sep 8, 2008)

guys check this link out : *priceguru.in/archives/news/new-hardware/2486


----------



## mavihs (Sep 13, 2008)

even i'm thinkig 2 buy it but will i be able 2 play games with my IGP, thats d question.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 13, 2008)

^^
[OT]Please mention your IGP.[/OT]

Your link mentions that the resolution is 1920 X 1080. Thats 16:9 aspect ratio. I dont want that. 
Shouldnt it be 16:10; like 1920 X 1200 ?? Otherwise it isnt suitable for desktop. Too wide.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 15, 2008)

ya its 16:9!!! good for watching movies!!!! but y bad for desktop????


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ That resolution will result a lot of unused space in desktop. I dont want that at all. I even prefer 4:3 more than 16:10 unless it is movies.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 18, 2008)

look up!!! it not 16:10 its 16:9 ratio!!

wats d warranty of this monitor????


----------



## max_demon (Nov 12, 2008)

Great monitor , i own it


----------



## azzu (Nov 12, 2008)

sound tempting for its features and damn cool price
Max u mean u bought it ??



ruturaj3 said:


> Source :
> *www.techtree.com/India/News/BenQ_21-inch_--_HD_Capable/551-92916-581.html


u cud hav copy-pasted some text from the source its irritating when u open an thread and finds its linked to another site plzzz...copy paste something frm now on


----------



## max_demon (Nov 13, 2008)

yes , purchased


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks very Good!, Hopefully will buy it, as i had enough with boring CRT

any detailed reviews?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

max_demon said:


> yes , purchased


Gimme a review. Quick. I want something to replace my 17" CRT.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 14, 2008)

It is just like any other monitor , pic quality is good , Great for watching movies , 1920x1080 Native Resoultion , 5 ms , 300 nits brightness , Widescreen is awsome , and 16:9 looks a cut above the rest , i like the looks of this widescreen monitor .

Great Value for money!!


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 14, 2008)

max_demon said:


> It is just like any other monitor , pic quality is good , Great for watching movies , 1920x1080 Native Resoultion , 5 ms , 300 nits brightness , Widescreen is awsome , and 16:9 looks a cut above the rest , i like the looks of this widescreen monitor .
> 
> Great Value for money!!



congrats for your monitor.....
what s the warranty period of it?
what about the service support of the monitor?

i will be buying a PC in a week's time.
i only think i have to decide is the monitor.......
it would be great if u answer the 2 question.... thank dude..


----------



## mavihs (Dec 12, 2008)

i'm going 2 b buying it 2day or 2moro!!! any1 who wants 2 buy it from Delhi plzzz conatact me as we may get a good discount!!!


----------



## mavihs (Dec 26, 2008)

i finally bought it!!!!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2008)

^^^^^Please download a 9 GB HD movie or Blueray if it pleases you and post the review..
    I want to know the quality of the  LCD.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 27, 2008)

mavihs said:
			
		

> i finally bought it!!!!!!


I COMMAND you to write a review!


----------



## jck (Dec 30, 2008)

here 22" hull hd is 12800


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Where are you from?... There are people who have bought this for 190 US$ !!
-------------------------------- 
BTW this just in.
Anandtech Reports Issues with 720p. So those with consoles, beware! 
Check out the Review.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> There are people who have bought this for 190 US$ !!
> --------------------------------


WHERE ? WHERE ?



> BTW this just in.
> Anandtech Reports Issues with 720p. So those with consoles, beware!
> Check out the Review.



no issue with monitor, right ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 30, 2008)

The reported cost has fallen to 11.7k, I saw in Times Classifieds.


----------



## jck (Dec 30, 2008)

vizag


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> The reported cost has fallen to 11.7k, I saw in Times Classifieds.


Thats just GREAT. Does it include TAX ?


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> WHERE ? WHERE ?


Online. On a review site, I read a US guy buying from Canada; the total was 190 US$ for him. Take the word if you will. But such things are not for us, thats for sure. 



			
				com@ddict said:
			
		

> The reported cost has fallen to 11.7k, I saw in Times Classifieds.


Where can we get it at that price? Was the Ad from authorised BenQ seller? 
Could you post a click a picture of the ad and put up here?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes thankfully it does.


----------



## mavihs (Jan 12, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> ^^^^^Please download a 9 GB HD movie or Blueray if it pleases you and post the review..
> I want to know the quality of the  LCD.


will do once get my gfx card as d HD movies wont run well on my IGP!!! 



IronManForever said:


> I COMMAND you to write a review!


will do once my pre-boards r over(currently going on, will get over end of this week) !!!! 



comp@ddict said:


> The reported cost has fallen to 11.7k, I saw in Times Classifieds.


wat!!!!!!!!!!!! 
y does this always happen after i buy only?????


----------



## krazzy (Jan 12, 2009)

We had got this display for review and after it was done reviewing I was using it for a week as my monitor. I must say I really fell in love with it. The picture quality was excellent. Plus the HDMI input means one can connect PS3 or XBOX 360 to it as well. I think it is a great buy.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> no issue with monitor, right ???


Of course the issue is with the monitor! What were you thinking? 720p resolution and the likes yeild wrong AR.

Plus there is no 1:1 pixel mapping which makes me feel sick about it. I will need it as I'll be connecting any large monitor to many sources.


----------



## afonofa (Jan 15, 2009)

krazzy said:


> We had got this display for review and after it was done reviewing I was using it for a week as my monitor. I must say I really fell in love with it. The picture quality was excellent. Plus the HDMI input means one can connect PS3 or XBOX 360 to it as well. I think it is a great buy.


Any thoughts on how this monitor will fare if used as a TV with Tata Sky? Considering its a full HD monitor and Tata Sky is not HD. What is the maximum resolution of this monitor?


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 16, 2009)

Full HD = 1920x1080


----------



## krazzy (Jan 17, 2009)

afonofa said:


> Any thoughts on how this monitor will fare if used as a TV with Tata Sky? Considering its a full HD monitor and Tata Sky is not HD. What is the maximum resolution of this monitor?



I haven't seen Tata Sky picture on regular tv so I haven't got the foggiest of idea how it'd look on this monitor. Plus there is also the question how you'd connect it to the monitor, unless of course Tata Sky STB has HDMI.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 17, 2009)

*Tata Sky Sucks*



krazzy said:


> I haven't seen Tata Sky picture on regular tv so I haven't got the foggiest of idea how it'd look on this monitor. Plus there is also the question how you'd connect it to the monitor, unless of course Tata Sky STB has HDMI.


1. Tata Sky Sucks.

2. Tata Sky looks terrible on LCD and Widescreen Displays, TVs and Monitors included.

3. Tata Sky Sucks.

4. Get a 35" 15K CRT TV if you want to have the best Tata Sky Experience.

5. Tata Sky Sucks.

6. Tata Sky can be used with any monitor, as long as you use a conversion cable.

7. Tata Sky Sucks.

8. LCD monitors look best at their native resolutions.

9. Tata Sky Sucks.





PS: Tata Sky SUCKS.


----------

